# "Typical" amount of sleep per day for puppies?



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!  You should post pictures of your puppy. What's his name?

Flora (about 15 wks old) is fed 3 times a day and gets 3 20 minute walks/unleashed hikes plus a couple of play sessions of fetch outside every day.

If I were to make a guess Flora sleeps probably around... 5-6 hours a day. Last night she napped from 4-7:30 and then was a total terror until 10pm.  She always gets rowdy at night.

I think it's really different for every dog, though. Flora's super laid back. I just took her on a 20 minute walk in a nearby nature preserve, and when I came home she had a quick drink and immediately conked out in the sunroom.


----------



## perdie (Oct 30, 2008)

Hi  my golden boy is now 10 months old&is only really now staying awake for long periods of time. When he was little he usually slept all night(obviously)woke for an hour or so in the morning, we went to work came home at lunch he was asleep most of that time(about 3-4 hours)have a play session for about 1.5 hours back to sleep for about an hour, kids home so played for an hour or two back to sleep during dinner, awake for an hour or so again then bed at 9pm. Sorry if thats complicated! to summarise he probably slept 6-7 hours or so from 7am til 9pm then right through from 9pm - 7am. I hope that makes sense!!!


----------



## cannondog (Oct 10, 2008)

I would say Cannon sleeps a solid 9 hours at night...then during the day I would estimate half the time he is awake, half the time he is asleep. He gets about 4 cups of food a day, and an hour of walking or two hours of playing with the neighbor dog every.


----------



## NewToGoldens (Feb 5, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the replies!

I'll definitely post pics as soon as I can. It's actually my son's dog, but as a mom who works out of the house, I get the most time with him. 95% of the time, this is good. The other 5% I wonder how the heck I was convinced to add a puppy to the household at my age? 

His name is Logan and, other than the typical intermittent "piranha puppy" behaviour, he seems like a decent pup. He has definite sleep patterns though which was what made me post the topic.

He sleeps from 9-10 pm until 6-7 am (whenever we get up).
Has breakfast, sits with me while I watch the news and drink my coffee then off to the bus stop. 7 am
Then do the barn. 7-7:45 am.
Then play/walk outside for an hour or so.
Then sleep 9-11 am.
Outside for 20-45 minutes depending on the weather.
Then nap.
Then pick up son at the bus stop. 5 pm
Outside play/meandering in the yard.
Then dinner (we're now at about 6:30/7 pm).
Outside to do "business" and walk/play.
Then conks out around 8 pm until we take him out for a final pee outing and into the crate for the night.

We were (kiddingly?) told, never wake a sleeping child or puppy! 

I'm sure I'll have many more questions!

This forum has been a great help and I've learned lots.

Thanks,

-Linda


----------



## Yaichi's Mom (Jul 21, 2012)

I'm resurrecting this old thread as it's been a long time since I have brought a puppy home ( over 12 years) so I'm a bit rusty at this.

I just brought Brisby home today.

Meet Brisby

We picked her up around noon and it's now 7:30 p.m. and she have maybe dozed off for a total of 1 hours, interrupted in this entire time.

She perhaps got over stimulated today, however it was our first day.

My question is, this....is there any recommended ratio of the # of hours sleep required per month of age/growth?

She has settled into her kennel well, however she seem only to dose off for about 15-20 minutes or so and them seems wide awake and ready to go.

I haven't been giving in every time she wants out, however I want to ensure she gets the correct balance of out time and sleep time for her age, health and growth. 

All input is welcome...thanks in advance.


----------



## Julia Silveira Aires (Apr 12, 2017)

Hi I have a golden retriever that have 2 months and I wonder that she stay almost all the time sleeping and when I go with the park with she wanna be just lie down I play with her running and she runs too but if i do not run she doesn't too what I can't doo?


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Julia Silveira Aires said:


> Hi I have a golden retriever that have 2 months and I wonder that she stay almost all the time sleeping and when I go with the park with she wanna be just lie down I play with her running and she runs too but if i do not run she doesn't too what I can't doo?


Has your vet listened to her heart and ruled out any serious murmur? Has she been wormed, is gaining weight well, and has nice pink gums?


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Julia Silveira Aires said:


> Hi I have a golden retriever that have 2 months and I wonder that she stay almost all the time sleeping and when I go with the park with she wanna be just lie down I play with her running and she runs too but if i do not run she doesn't too what I can't doo?


8 weeks is very young to be out at a public park. And to be running any more than they want to. At that very young age, they don't regulate body temperature well - and she may be very warm and unable to cool down. Are you bringing water for her? It may be best not to have her at the park until she has all her vaccinations.


----------



## Mayabear (Aug 26, 2015)

Agreed - stay away from parks at that age. You can easily tire out your pup by playing indoors, doing some fun training.

How long have you had your pup. At 8 weeks you probably just got her. If that is true, then she is just getting used you and your home. Introducing a new variable such as a park that humans/dogs frequent can be quite scary for your baby. Not to mention, potentially hazardous from a health perspective.


----------

